# nursee81's small collection



## nursee81 (Sep 17, 2008)

This is my collection of MAC items. I just recently started this obsession when they had the friends and family sale. And this is where my collection is keep safe.

This is my neutral pallet 
Rice paper, Brule, Shroom, Dazzle light, Malt
Naked Lunch, Wedge, Patina, Brule, UD Sin
Tempting, Texture, Brown down, Wedge, UD Chopper






Fresh green mix, Mink and sable, Top hat 
Vintage gold sample, Antique green and Vanilla Pigment





Tempting quad, Spice Chocolate Quad, Quad with Climate blue, sunset b, smoke and diamonds, and glamour check, Quad with knight devin, electra, carbon and black tie. Painterly and girl friendly paint pot. Fawntastic CCB and Bare canvas paint.





Technakohl e/l in graphblack, Kohl power e/l in mystery and feline, Lip liner in stripdown and half red. 





Mineralized blush in gleeful, blush in Plum du Bois, studio stick in NC43, L/d in Viva glam 5, Liquor and bonus beat.  L/s in Lightly Ripe. select cover up in NC43, @ pairs of lashes and duo glue. 





Tinted moisterizer, brush cleaner, prep and prime, 180 brush and back up of feline





Tilt, gorgous gold, beautiful iris
steamy, expensive pink, sushi flower
humid, trax, plum dressing





sun basque





2 kits I got from costco





MAC brushes





Misc brushes





fix+, strobe liquid, mineralized satin finish in NC40





my make up stand





Other views inside and out






















































*Thanks for looking.*


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 17, 2008)

great collection! i have that same sephora sharpener and it works great! lol


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, yes it's one of the better ones I've bought.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice collection! 

I just started my MAC obsession when Naughty Nauticals came out, so I'm pretty new as well. Isn't it scary how quickly they grow? lol  ..I started with 3 e/s and a lipglass and now I look at my vanity like.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 18, 2008)

Wonderful collection!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

wow nice.. i like ur collection


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 14, 2008)

I am in love with your neutral palette!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 15, 2008)

That is a great collection!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Nov 15, 2008)

great collection. i like 2 kits shadow pallet from costco


----------



## sincola (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow!! Awesome collection!! I love your neutral palette!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebellious_aNg* 

 
_great collection. i like 2 kits shadow pallet from costco_

 
I have been neglecting them I have to pull them out and use them. Thanks.


----------

